# Withdrawal period?



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the withdrawal period for valabzen, Ivermectin, and safeguard? All oral. My milk goat seems to be loosing more wight than we are milking so I believe she is wormy. She had that short spring grass where the worms are. Also she is feeding her buckling, will he be fine, which would be best for him?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Valbalzen is 9 days, not sure on the others.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

What do i do with the milk? Do I have to dump it?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have chickens, dogs... You can give it to them. You can save it for soap or lotion making as well.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok good, I feel bad throwing it away! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

what are you feeding your milkers?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

They are getting Alfalfa hay, and a 16% feed plus corn when they dont kick me while on the stand!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Safeguard will say on the bottle what the withdrawal is, I think it is 7 days. Ivermectin is not labeled for goats so there isn't really a set withdrawal time. Some sources say 7 days and some say up to 45 days. I usually worm right after kidding and don't drink the milk for two weeks anyways to let the colostrum get out of the milk so I don't worry about it. If I worm later in the year then I usually just wait a couple days then start drinking the milk.

The milk is fine for the kid.

I do recommend having a fecal done first so you know if she has worms and what kind so you use the right wormer.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok will do thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

